# Strictly 2011



## margie (Sep 6, 2011)

So Strictly is back this Saturday.  

If hair length is anything to go by Alan will be routing for Alex Jones.  

the line up can be found here

http://www.bbc.co.uk/strictlycomedancing/


----------



## Steff (Sep 6, 2011)

Saw Len Goodman on the one show saying who was on.Hope its a good for all you strictly addicts x


----------



## Donald (Sep 6, 2011)

looks good hope Ola will be there after her attack


http://celebrity.aol.co.uk/2011/09/01/ola-jordan-attack/


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 6, 2011)

Don't know 2 of them but the others seem like value for money. Hoping for some surprises.

Got our seat on the sofa booked.

Rob


----------



## Hazel (Sep 6, 2011)

Bring it on.................

Really looking forward to it


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 6, 2011)

Russel Grant on the Telly!! Gotta be worth sitting in for!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2011)

Donald said:


> looks good hope Ola will be there after her attack
> 
> 
> http://celebrity.aol.co.uk/2011/09/01/ola-jordan-attack/



Oh Donald, I hadn't heard that - how horrible, stupid thug!  Such a lovely woman, hope she is OK.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2011)

margie said:


> So Strictly is back this Saturday.
> 
> If hair length is anything to go by Alan will be routing for Alex Jones.
> 
> ...



Alex is my fave, looking at the line up, but she needs a bit of a trim, and I have to wait to see who Flavia is paired with first


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 6, 2011)

Flavia's just moved into a new place with Jimi Mistry. Sorry Alan. 

Somebody follows Ola and James Jordon, among others, on twitter ! 

Apparently Ola's had a spray tan today and they find out tomorrow who they'll be partnered with (but will be surprised on Saturday). 

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Flavia's just moved into a new place with Jimi Mistry. Sorry Alan.
> 
> Somebody follows Ola and James Jordon, among others, on twitter !
> 
> ...



What are their Twitter names Rob?


----------



## RSVP (Sep 6, 2011)

Isn't me who follows them!!   (I have them on a list instead LOL  )

The Jordans are @StrictlyOla & @strictlyjordan  

Flavia is @FlaviaCacace


Sarah


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2011)

RSVP said:


> Isn't me who follows them!!   (I have them on a list instead LOL  )
> 
> The Jordans are @StrictlyOla & @strictlyjordan
> 
> ...



Oh dear! You probably shouldn't have given me Flavia's, I probably only have a week left on Twitter now before I need to find a new user name...


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 6, 2011)

That Jimi is a big lad. I wouldn't want to get on his bad side ! 

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> That Jimi is a big lad. I wouldn't want to get on his bad side !
> 
> Rob



Maybe, but once she clocks my moves...


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 6, 2011)

Get your place tidied just in case she falls for those latino hip swings...

Rob


----------



## am64 (Sep 6, 2011)

OMG Audrey Harrison !!!! used to see him around the 'centre of the universe' in west london  HUGE BLOKE !!! might even watch it ....is Bruce still in it ? got his auto biography in the shop so maybe i should put it in the window


----------



## AileenCJ (Sep 7, 2011)

All the female pros are back, only Jared got replaced by Pasha D deffo eye candy, sorry Artem  (well he is taken)


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2011)

Just a reminder that it starts in earnest at 9 pm tonight!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2011)

Thought Holly did well for her first dance


----------



## RSVP (Oct 1, 2011)

I think they all did really well  Although did feel the first 2 were over scored  maybe. It sets a presiwhatsit for all the other dances and then some that are OK ish end up with real low scores. Just my opinion.

Looking forward to tonight. And also looking forward to It Takes Two on Monday (I'm presuming it's starting then?) hope Zoe Ball is as good as Claude 


Sarah


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2011)

RSVP said:


> I think they all did really well  Although did feel the first 2 were over scored  maybe. It sets a presiwhatsit for all the other dances and then some that are OK ish end up with real low scores. Just my opinion.
> 
> Looking forward to tonight. And also looking forward to It Takes Two on Monday (I'm presuming it's starting then?) hope Zoe Ball is as good as Claude
> 
> ...



I'm not sure I'll be watching ITT without Claudia  Never been a big fan of Zoe Ball.


----------



## margie (Oct 1, 2011)

Russell Grant had a very expressive face.....

Lulu did struggle - I thought she was out of time in places

Saying all that I wouldn't be able to get up there and dance or attempt to dance infront of millions.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2011)

Well, even though they had a wardrobe malfunction, I still think Nancy showed she could dance, whereas Edwina was like an old carthorse so she should have come bottom. Jason was good, Alex was a bit too inhibited I think, Harry was quite good, so was Rory. 

I wonder if Edwina will be the comedy act that people keep voting t keep in? Hope not, I've never really liked the woman


----------



## Hazel (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello peeps - I agree with Alan, and if you will forgive a rather analogy, Edwina is so far up herself - it's a miracle she can use the loo.

Tonight in parts was far better than last night.   Jason was great


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 1, 2011)

Agree. Jason was excellent. Harry was good but needs to be more confident. Enjoyed them all really.

Looking forward to next week when they've all got over the first night nerves and the competition starts with a vengeance !

Rob


----------



## Steff (Oct 2, 2011)

Watching Anita on SFTW makes me want to watch it now, she comes across as so elegant and lovely,I love her dance partner haha.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2011)

Hurrah, Currie must go! Judges can't possibly pick her over Audley 

edit: They didn't!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 9, 2011)

Yey, the best (worst) person left.  over confident and obnoxious Edwina


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Yey, the best (worst) person left.  over confident and obnoxious Edwina



Must be galling to know that Widdy was much more popular with the public!  I reckon Nancy will go next week. Nice to see Russell appears to be well liked despite his lack of ability - means the lovely Flavia will feature for longer!


----------



## Zosema (Oct 9, 2011)

I LOVE Russell, I think he's just adorable!  He makes me smile so much, it's worth watching for him alone.  I think my favourite to win is Jason, he just seems to be a natural (guess he has got an advantage with all his various showbiz experience though).  I also lovel Chelsy, she seems to have a real sense of rhythm - can't wait for next week!


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 9, 2011)

I was hoping Nancy would go. She didn't seem to really know what was happening and poor Anton didn't seem to know how to get through to her.

But the public must still begrudge Edwina's egg fiasco. That and the John Major mistake.

Nice to see John Prescott there. I presume he has a book coming out soon.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2011)

Some great performances and improvements this week  Nancy must go though...


----------



## Hazel (Oct 15, 2011)

Jason was superb


----------



## cazscot (Oct 15, 2011)

I have just watched my first episode (after persuasion from hazel ) and loved it. My fav is defiantly Jason for technical ability and russel for personality. I thought lulu and Anita were a bit roapy...  
I thought brucies jokes were terrible!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2011)

cazscot said:


> I have just watched my first episode (after persuasion from hazel ) and loved it. My fav is defiantly Jason for technical ability and russel for personality. I thought lulu and Anita were a bit roapy...
> I thought brucies jokes were terrible!



Hurrah! A convert! Well done Hazel  I'm glad Russell is so popular because it means more Flavia airtime


----------



## margie (Oct 15, 2011)

Although Nancy is not very good - Anton appears to have a large fanbase and she may be around for a few weeks yet.

Felt sorry for Holly when her shoe got caught in her dress


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2011)

margie said:


> Felt sorry for Holly when her shoe got caught in her dress



I was too distracted by her lovely bobbed haircut/syrup


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 15, 2011)

Its about time Anton got someone decent to dance with!.
Lulu is being such a disappointment, thought she would be good.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2011)

Vicsetter said:


> Its about time Anton got someone decent to dance with!.
> Lulu is being such a disappointment, thought she would be good.



Can't argue with either of those statements Vic. Anita is the strongest of the older generation of ladies. There's going to be some really strong competition once the two or three really weak dancers are gone.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 15, 2011)

Yey Carol - A Strictly convert - my mission is complete.

Having watched it from from day 1 - you get to 'know' the professionals and what they are capable of

Watching the celebrities get better week by week is great

OK I admit it - I love Strictly


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 15, 2011)

I suspect Audley will go tomorrow. Although it would have been nice to see what he could do with those feet.

There's so many strong contenders that the final few weeks are going to be amazing. If we're seeing 9s already, they'll need to introduce 11s later on 

I thought Russel did really well but he seemed to enjoy being centre stage and carried it off. Not bad for a little'un.

Rob


----------



## Hazel (Oct 15, 2011)

Just so Rob

I find it a-maz-ing to watch the celebs grow every week.  Great testament to them - but especially their professional partners


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't beliiiiiiiiieve it! How can Dan go instead of Nancy? Car crash TV methinks...


----------



## Hazel (Oct 16, 2011)

Ah well - that was to be predicted - Nancy will only stay because of the public's love of Anton

Shame as I didn't think Dan deserved to leave.


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 16, 2011)

There was no-one else in that line up who deserved to go, but the public gets what the public wants.

There'll be a few more travesties before the series is out I fear.

Anton does give good value for money though. He's under no illusions, bless him.

Rob


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 17, 2011)

They have to keep one really bad one for as long as possible, maybe, or it could be the women voting for Anton or the Men voting for looks (nah!) or it could be a fix and it's in Anton's contract (cynical).


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2011)

Surprised to see Rory in the bottom 2. Wonder who will be joining him?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't believe it!


----------



## Steff (Oct 23, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I don't believe it!



He certainly made an Impression on me 

Love tessa's outfit


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 23, 2011)

Running out of contenders now. Nancy is the new widdecombe. 

It's a shame to see those who really enjoy it and try so hard going but this year seems to be particularly tough. 

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Running out of contenders now. Nancy is the new widdecombe.
> 
> It's a shame to see those who really enjoy it and try so hard going but this year seems to be particularly tough.
> 
> Rob



At least we'll get to see a truly horrific Hallowe'en dance from Nancy and Anton!


----------



## margie (Oct 23, 2011)

Did anyone think that Anton didn't look particularly happy to be staying?

I guess it was particularly hard as Anton and Erin are professional dance partners so there must have been a bit of mixed emotions going on.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Oct 23, 2011)

just one thing - how good was Vincent and Flavias Argentine Tango???


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> just one thing - how good was Vincent and Flavias Argentine Tango???



Sublime!


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 23, 2011)

Anton must be taering his hair out wondering how he can get Nancy to understand the next dance. And he must be upset for Erin too.

As he said, they've been horrific every week somay go the other way next week. 

Rob


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2011)

Nancy won't need any special make up next week - she is a fright anyway.  Sorry, that was cruel, but she is so full of herself....

Looking forward to next week - last years will be hard to better


----------



## cherrypie (Oct 24, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Sublime!



You can get tickets to see Vincent and Flavia next June at the Mayflower in Southampton.  Put the tickets on your Christmas list.
http://www.mayflower.org.uk/event.asp?show=TANGO12


----------



## Northerner (Oct 24, 2011)

cherrypie said:


> You can get tickets to see Vincent and Flavia next June at the Mayflower in Southampton.  Put the tickets on your Christmas list.
> http://www.mayflower.org.uk/event.asp?show=TANGO12



Ooh! I'll have to save up!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2011)

Poor Chelsee got so upset  Could have watched Flavia on her own, why did the cameras have to keep going to Russell?  Alex was lovely


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2011)

Didn't think Holly was worth all those 9s


----------



## Steff (Oct 29, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Didn't think Holly was worth all those 9s



Is Nancy usually this bad?
Sorry im a novice at SCD.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2011)

Steff said:


> Is Nancy usually this bad?
> Sorry im a novice at SCD.



That was actually quite good for her!


----------



## Steff (Oct 29, 2011)

Northerner said:


> That was actually quite good for her!



Love Lens one liners.Anyway ive watched far to much for my liking over to ITV now


----------



## margie (Oct 29, 2011)

I see that Len was not happy with the score Alesha gave Harry and Aliona.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2011)

margie said:


> I see that Len was not happy with the score Alesha gave Harry and Aliona.



She's doling out the 10s way too early, there's nowhere else to go


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 29, 2011)

I presume if they get a 10 one week, a 9 the next would mean they had a lower standard. So 10s each week are a run of perfection. Maybe.

Loved Harry & ALiona's but not enough in hold. Len was right.

Couldn't see why Chelsee was upset but presume her frock malfunctioned and she lost her step.

Some really good stuff tonight and the judges seemed cheerier than last week.

I expect Audley to go, with Nancy saved again.

Rob


----------



## trophywench (Oct 29, 2011)

It came down quite a long way at the back - their was the back of a blck strapless bra, then about ?6 inches of her back, then the back of the bodice!  So I can only assume it was only with the help of her partner (holding her extra close) she didn't lose the lot.  I mean it must be terribly disconcerting the feel the slippage  and the unaccustomed sensation of the hemline right on to top of your feet, she'd have been terrified she was gonna get her foot in it and leg  herself up.

Why the hell didn't she use double sided tape like anyone else would? - de rigeur in an outfit like that!  Crocodile tears an' all if you ask me.  I mean she surely couldn't be anywhere near that worried about showing her washing? could she? - else why agree to wear it in the first place?  Naaaaah.

Love Anton but even so That One With Him must go .....


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 29, 2011)

trophywench said:


> It came down quite a long way at the back - their was the back of a blck strapless bra, then about ?6 inches of her back, then the back of the bodice! So I can only assume it was only with the help of her partner (holding her extra close) she didn't lose the lot. I mean it must be terribly disconcerting the feel the slippage and the unaccustomed sensation of the hemline right on to top of your feet, she'd have been terrified she was gonna get her foot in it and leg herself up.
> 
> Why the hell didn't she use double sided tape like anyone else would? - de rigeur in an outfit like that! Crocodile tears an' all if you ask me. I mean she surely couldn't be anywhere near that worried about showing her washing? could she? - else why agree to wear it in the first place? Naaaaah.


 
I thought she was genuinely upset but thought she could have laughed it off. Spose she's young and a bit sensitive. Although I also think she may have paid to have 'em done, so can't be too shy.



> Love Anton but even so That One With Him must go .....


 
She will, my dear, she will. She's a disaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaster 

Rob


----------



## margie (Oct 29, 2011)

Chelsee seemed genuinely beyond consoling when they stopped and kept apologising. 

The costume department should be doing more to stop these things happening. The other week Natalies had a problem with her dress at the end of a performance - she had to reposition it but it was clear she had been trying to preserve her modesty.


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 29, 2011)

Robbie Savage was so funny tonight with his thrusts...poor Craig didn't know where to put his face...


----------



## FM001 (Oct 30, 2011)

We don't watch Strictly but happened to switch over last night and caught one act dancing, my wife asked if I knew who it was but I had no idea, anyways it was Alex from the One show who I have to say looked gorgeous   just didn't recognize her she looked completely different.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2011)

toby said:


> We don't watch Strictly but happened to switch over last night and caught one act dancing, my wife asked if I knew who it was but I had no idea, anyways it was Alex from the One show who I have to say looked gorgeous   just didn't recognize her she looked completely different.



You should have seen her in the sheer catsuit last week  For me, she is the kind of person who really ought to be applauded for appearing in shows like this. It's very much out of her comfort zone in many ways, but she works really hard and I always enjoy watching her dance. So many are actors or actresses which I think generally gives them an advantage as they are skilled at taking on new personas, whereas someone like Alex (or Christine Bleakley in a past series) are 'themselves' when they appear in their shows, so nothing to hide behind. Jason will probably win, especially on the evidence of last night's ridiculously high score for a dance which even I noticed quite a lot of imperfections in.

As for Chelsee's wardrobe malfunction I had to rewatch the dance as I didn't even notice it the first time, and even then it was hardly noticeable. I can appreciate it must have felt awful for her and it was right at the end of the dance so that's probably why she was still so shaken. She's very young and it's not like she would only have been revealing all to her boyfriend - she was being watched by millions! And, of course, the tabloid press would have had a field day (probably will anyway )


----------



## FM001 (Oct 30, 2011)

Good point about Alex, I take my hat off to anyone who can get up there and dance like they do - even Anne Widdecombe


----------



## margie (Oct 30, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Jason will probably win, especially on the evidence of last night's ridiculously high score for a dance which even I noticed quite a lot of imperfections in.
> 
> As for Chelsee's wardrobe malfunction I had to rewatch the dance as I didn't even notice it the first time, and even then it was hardly noticeable. I can appreciate it must have felt awful for her and it was right at the end of the dance so that's probably why she was still so shaken.



A lot of the dances were marked highly - they wouldn't have got 9s and 10s in earlier series.  It was ridiculous that Alesha gave it a 10 when he openly admitted that he had made several mistakes. 

Re Chelsee - she wouldn't have known how much had or hadn't been seen, she would just have been aware that her costume was falling off - and from reading other accounts it seems to have slipped twice - the first time she was facing Pasha and so it wouldn't have been noticeable. She probably feared the worse but may feel better when she re-watches the dance.


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 30, 2011)

It seems that each judge has their own agenda to score on. Craig on the theatricality as well as the pernickity details. Len on the technicality. Alesha and Bruno seem to be more interested in the showmanship, choreography and how it flows. If they make mistakes but it still 'looks good' then I suppose for them it's still a 10 (or for Alesha anyway).

I do wonder if Chelsee was more concerned about letting Pasha down by messing up a few steps due to it, and that would have upped the anguish a bit, causing the tears.

Rob


----------



## Donald (Oct 30, 2011)

Right I have now seen strictly on Iplayer did like Alex doing her Kate Bush impression lulu was not that bad as for Nancy it seems she could not care less Anton looks fed up with her and would be happy if they were voted off. Now what was jumping up on to the Judges desk all about as for the wardroom malfunction it was unlucky but as it happened at the end it must thrown her a bit


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2011)

Donald said:


> Right I have now seen strictly on Iplayer did like Alex doing her Kate Bush impression lulu was not that bad as for Nancy it seems she could not care less Anton looks fed up with her and would be happy if they were voted off. Now what was jumping up on to the Judges desk all about as for the wardroom malfunction it was unlucky but as it happened at the end it must thrown her a bit



Personally I thought Robbie carried things a bit too far, maybe it's my age but this was very early evening family tv viewing and such moves were overtly sexual - maybe once or twice but it was made the 'focal point' of the dance as far as I could see!


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 30, 2011)

He was only apeing Michael Jackson with the thrusting moves. And it was nothing to what could be seen on any music video show. IMO.

Rob


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 30, 2011)

Excuse me guys...but there was nothing wrong with Robbie doing his thrusts...believe me nothing wrong whatsoever....


----------



## Donald (Oct 30, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Personally I thought Robbie carried things a bit too far, maybe it's my age but this was very early evening family tv viewing and such moves were overtly sexual - maybe once or twice but it was made the 'focal point' of the dance as far as I could see!



His whole routine was over the top I think  I'm older then you so it could be a age thing.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2011)

Nancy MUST go this week!


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 30, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Nancy MUST go this week!



But if Nancy goes so does Anton...nnnnooooooooo he is so funny and lovely


----------



## Hazel (Oct 30, 2011)

Finally !!!!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes!!!!!!


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 30, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Finally !!!!



NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO - not Anton


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO - not Anton



Anton will get to be in a lot more of the professional dances now


----------



## Jennywren (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank goodness , someone who deserves to go for a change .


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 30, 2011)

It gets really serious from now on. Whoever goes next won't be clowning around. 

I was surprised by Len's comment about Harry. But he is very good. There's going to be some really good dancing over the next few weeks. Can't wait.

Rob


----------



## cazscot (Oct 30, 2011)

Thankfully she has gone - she should have gone last week!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2011)

So, probably Audley next, then Lulu, then Russell might go (hard to say how long the public will want him to stay). Final 3 - Chelsee, Harry and Jason.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2011)

Tess and Ola are looking gorrrrrr-juss tonight dahling!  Audley or Lulu to go tonight!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2011)

Jennifer Grey should never have had the nose job...


----------



## cazscot (Nov 5, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Tess and Ola are looking gorrrrrr-juss tonight dahling!  Audley or Lulu to go tonight!



Yep thought lulu was pretty poor this week. 



Northerner said:


> Jennifer Grey should never have had the nose job...



Yep, she looks completely different I wouldn't have recognised her!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2011)

cazscot said:


> ...Yep, she looks completely different I wouldn't have recognised her!



Apparently it basically wrecked her career because it changed her appearance so much after Dirty Dancing that no-one recognised her! Definitely Lulu to go. Really liked Alex tonight


----------



## trophywench (Nov 5, 2011)

Thought Robbie was more like a lump of wood than Audley this week TBH, and Lulu was pretty awful.

I should imagine when you are as large as Audley it must be really difficult to relax properly because of the thought of actually hurting your partner which could easily happen if you got a bit over-enthusiastic I supoose, but he did look more relaxed round the shoulders than he has before, but there again oh dear, the hands LOL

Alex.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 5, 2011)

Agree a toss-up between lulu and audley. I don't think lulu can keep up now everyone else has raised their game. But I suspect Audley will go. I may have said that last week. 

Jennifer Grey seemed to be there to say nice things and award 8 or 9 points to everyone. Except for a 7 so she do the Len impression. Would have been better to have one of the ex pros sitting in.

Thought Harry did well but looked slightly awkward. I thought Jason coped well considering. Felt really sorry for Artem. 2 series. 2 injuries. Hope it doesn't affect him from now on.
Anita did well to keep up with Robin. Thought she did better than Chelsee although that routine was more complex.
Alex did well too. 
It could be said that I'm enjoying it more each week. But I'm such a roughy toughy wide boy that a dancing show wouldn't interest me.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Nov 6, 2011)

Yup, got it right - Lulu and Audley in bottom 2...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 6, 2011)

Yay! Glad Lulu lost out to Audley!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 6, 2011)

Weren't the professional girls superb?

Hope Hollies partner, Artem, gets better

'bye Lulu, is it just me - I got the impression, there was no connection with Brenden


----------



## Northerner (Nov 6, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Weren't the professional girls superb?
> 
> Hope Hollies partner, Artem, gets better
> 
> 'bye Lulu, is it just me - I got the impression, there was no connection with Brenden



I felt that too about Lulu. I've always had the impression she has thought of herself as the big star of the partnership and not used to being humbled. Compare her to Anita - I think they are about the same age, but Anita has always been so thrilled by everything!


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 6, 2011)

Spot on both of you 

Brendan also tends to choreograph for himself. I bet there were some tantrums between the two.

Audley must be a survivor. I'll predict he's going again next week.

Artem is a real trooper. Got nothing but respect for him. A great dancer too.

Excellent stuff. It justs gets better.

Rob


----------



## trophywench (Nov 6, 2011)

I loved that bit of vid when Holly was rehearsing on her own and old un tried to help.  I mean, he'd only have seen the routine as it was pre-changes cos of Artems injury.

I've never partic liked the bloke but by God, he always could dance and he can still, can't he?  And if that singing was live and not mimed - well .... respect.

I haven't taken to Chelsee whoever she is, but by heck that Charleston was utterly superb - even in slomo.  Who is she?  Or Holly?  Or Harry?  What would i have to suffer watching to know them.

And isn't Robbie Savage ugly?  Ugly attractive maybe .....


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2011)

Chelsee is an actress in the BBC school drama Waterloo Road. Holly was in Neighbours and then had a short pop music career. Harry is the drummer with the band McFly


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 7, 2011)

I *think* I may have seen McFly when I took my daughter to some pop thing many years ago. But I could be wrong.

I know what you mean about Chelsee TW. She has a sort of teenage 'thing' about her but has the most amazing ability to learn quickly and do what's needed on the day. Likewise Russel although he's hampered by a few more years and pounds.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2011)

I would doubt you saw McFly many years ago Rob - they're only about 20 now! (OK, maybe a bit older!)


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 7, 2011)

I think they started out at 12 and stayed at that age for 10 years. They started soon after Busted (who were daughter's real faves) but have outlasted them by a long way. Unless Harry now decides to become a pro dancer. Or just a presenter on the One Show maybe ? 

Rob


----------



## Hazel (Nov 8, 2011)

oh dear me - Hollys partner, Artem danced on Saturday, not with a pulled muscle as thoufht - but a spinal fracture

Seems he could be out for the season - with Brenden taking over frim hom


----------



## RSVP (Nov 8, 2011)

According to Artem, Brendan & Holly on Twitter at the moment Brendan is just helping with the training side of things. Artem is in the room choreographing.



> ""TheBrendan_Cole Brendan Cole
> Helping out @artemchigvintse & @HollyValance this week as he has an injury. He's still choreographing & teaching. I'm here till he's ok!""







> ""artemchigvintse artem chigvintsev
> Want to say thank you to @TheBrendan_Cole for helping me and             @HollyValance this week you've been fantastic""




That was 3 hours ago and no further updates. I am hoping you are wrong (in regards Artem being out for the season) Hazel but I've been out and not caught up with It Takes Two yet 


Sarah


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2011)

Just watched last night's show - what a great show! I thought everone performed really well. I guess Audley will be the most likely to be voted off and once he has gone then it will become very difficult as genuinely good dancers start having to compete against Russell's crowd-pleasing to stay in.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 13, 2011)

You know what I think (don't matter, cos gonna tell ya anyway LOL) that Russell if he had lost about X stone before he started - would actually be giving that Harry a b.... good run for his money.  His arms are great and his feet are flippin good too.  All the rises and falls etc - and fast !

I'd guess they decided to camp it up outrageously to begin with, thinking he'd be like a bull in a china shop - another 'John' - and it was the biggest mistake .....


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2011)

I agree TW, Russell really can dance - not at all like the Curries, Widdecombes and Sargents. And it's nice he's so popular because it means Flavia is still in it!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2011)

Predictable, but what a nice guy he is  Looks like Anita might be the one to fall next  - would love to know the real rankings of how the public votes them - was Alex down the list or much higher up?


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 13, 2011)

Lovely guy but the right result. Poor Anita looked devastated when she found out she was in the bottom two  

Hopefully Mr Grant will be next out!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 13, 2011)

Russell is starting to annoy me a bit - I would be sorry to see Anita go next week - but we are getting to the stage where I do not want to see anyone go

TW - for the record, Russell lost 10 stone before starting the show


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Russell is starting to annoy me a bit - I would be sorry to see Anita go next week - but we are getting to the stage where I do not want to see anyone go
> 
> TW - for the record, Russell lost 10 stone before starting the show



Good heavens!  Well done Russell - I bet he's lost a bit more since it started too! 

The problem I find at this stage is that the ones I don't want to go are the ones most likely to. I know Jason and Harry are good, but I actually find Robbie, Chelsee and Alex much more watchable, maybe because I tend to side with those who are a little less confident


----------



## vince13 (Nov 13, 2011)

Unfortunately I feel that Jason thinks he has this in the bag and has done from the beginning whereas some of the others are really improving week by week and deserve to stay in the competition longer than he does.  It is a very close run thing this time isn't it ?

Did anyone else read the Nancy interview in the Sunday Times today - she says Strictly is over now she's out of it because people only watched it because of her...............yeah, right !


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 13, 2011)

Have ust watched the results and agree. Russel is becoming a problem for the genuinely good ones. But it is a popularity contest, more than a technical/artistic dance competition for the public vote.

Aliona is clever in choreographing for the public but knowing Harry can please most of the judges too. And he'll have a strong facebook following.

But prob Anita and either Russel or Alex next week. Wouldn't like to guess it beyond that.

Also agree that Russel is one of the best dancers in but sadly, doesn't have the physique (5' diddly squat ?) to show it off. If he goes, he'll be gracious and will have had the time of his life.

Rob


----------



## margie (Nov 13, 2011)

Its sad that Anita was in the bottom 2 as she had performed really well. Of course a lot of the voting is either based on personality or to save someone who you want to stay.

It will be interesting to see if Artem recovers to dance again with Holly this week - or whether Brendan will continue with the partnership.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 13, 2011)

margie said:


> Its sad that Anita was in the bottom 2 as she had performed really well. Of course a lot of the voting is either based on personality or to save someone who you want to stay.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if Artem recovers to dance again with Holly this week - or whether Brendan will continue with the partnership.


 
Apparently all 3 will be training again this week but they seem to be uncertain as to who will actually perform. I can't see Artem being fit to dance but he's a strong willed person.

Rob


----------



## cazscot (Nov 14, 2011)

margie said:


> Its sad that Anita was in the bottom 2 as she had performed really well. Of course a lot of the voting is either based on personality or to save someone who you want to stay.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if Artem recovers to dance again with Holly this week - or whether Brendan will continue with the partnership.



I agree I think Anita didn't deserve to be in the bottom two but I think there is tactical voting going on as well...

I wish Artem a speedy recovery but I dud like the pairing of Holly and Brendan


----------



## margie (Nov 14, 2011)

Not strictly a comment on Strictly - but I see that Craig and Arlene have been reunited on the Wright Stuff.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 19, 2011)

Wem-ber-ley

Thought most of the dances were lost in the huge stage. Some were good. Some seemed shoddy but couldn't tell because of the annoying camera zooming in and out and around all the flipping time!

Apart from Anita, no idea who will be in bottom 2. Shame that Jason fluffed those kicks or he may have got some 10s.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Wem-ber-ley
> 
> Thought most of the dances were lost in the huge stage. Some were good. Some seemed shoddy but couldn't tell because of the annoying camera zooming in and out and around all the flipping time!
> 
> ...



I've watched this now and do agree with you Rob - at times the camera pulled so far back that the dancers were just a pinprick on the screen - some moves were no doubt totally missed. Why Wembley anyway, I don't really understand? A few of the dancers seemed to spend a lot of time actually running around rather than dancing. Why not Blackpool again when presumably it would have been much easier to set up as there's already a dancefloor?

I agree that Anita will be bottom 2 and really Russell ought to be as well otherwise goodness knows what kind of theatrical stunts we're going to get next! There was very little actual content to his dance - personally I would have been more entertained if they had just fixed the cameras on Flavia... 

My four 10s go to Ola's catsuit!  Brilliant to see that Alex went top along with Chelsee! I can imagine Jason getting extra support because he showed he was human


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 20, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I've watched this now and do agree with you Rob - at times the camera pulled so far back that the dancers were just a pinprick on the screen - some moves were no doubt totally missed. Why Wembley anyway, I don't really understand? A few of the dancers seemed to spend a lot of time actually running around rather than dancing. I agree that Anita will be bottom 2 and really Russell ought to be as well otherwise goodness knows what kind of theatrical stunts we're going to get next! There was very little actual content to his dance - personally I would have been more entertained if they had just fixed the cameras on Flavia...
> 
> My four 10s go to Ola's catsuit!  Brilliant to see that Alex went top along with Chelsee! I can imagine Jason getting extra support because he showed he was human


 
Agree. On all points !

I think Robbie was quite taken with Ola too. Not sure if James will be havign a word. 

I did also winder if Flavia might be dancing solo while Russel just flew around but he gave it a go. I'm sure he'll stay put for another week but after that it's the big hitters and he needs to let them shine.

It's anybody's guess for the final.

Rob


----------



## trophywench (Nov 20, 2011)

Think Anita has done incredibly well, up to now.  Have to say this and not being catty but she has shapeless legs, doesn't she? and don't bend att that much, but then neither do I these days and I can give her a few years .....

Chelsee (sey, sea) Alex and what's his name, McFly.  Thing I like about him, said this to Pete last night, he actually *leads* as well as moving - you can see it all the time.  And by no means all men can .....


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Think Anita has done incredibly well, up to now.  Have to say this and not being catty but she has shapeless legs, doesn't she? and don't bend att that much, but then neither do I these days and I can give her a few years .....
> 
> Chelsee (sey, sea) Alex and what's his name, McFly.  Thing I like about him, said this to Pete last night, he actually *leads* as well as moving - you can see it all the time.  And by no means all men can .....



I think some of Craig's comments about Anita were rather unkind because she's no longer of an age where she can suddenly develop perfect posture. He described her shoulders as being a bit hunched forwards, but I think she has been like that for many years and it's just her natural posture - and of no consequence in her normal job. I thought she got a bit lost on the dance floor last night. Harry is very good, but I guess he has always been good technically - I do find his dances dramatic, but not very engaging.


----------



## margie (Nov 20, 2011)

I felt when watching Anita that at times she looked as if she had given up.

A lot of the couples appeared to struggle in the larger space.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 20, 2011)

I noticed a couple of them who started firing up the audience with clapping and jumping, then struggled to get back into the dance. ALmost as if they'd forgotten why they were there and were just enjoying the atmos. Understandable but didn't help get them points. Although the judges didn't seem to notice half the time.

It would have been an ideal opportunity for some of them to pull a sneaky show dance out of the hat (as Robbie did) but they did seem to keep them very tight and subdued.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2011)

Interesting, Anita and Robbie through - possibly Holly joining Russell?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2011)

I was right, although I can see Holly getting fewer votes than Russell and leaving tonight.


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 20, 2011)

Il Divo have just given me proper goosebumps!!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2011)

teapot8910 said:


> Il Divo have just given me proper goosebumps!!!



They've changed a lot since their early days!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCpxSzacbyc


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2011)

yey! - leaving the real dancers in


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 20, 2011)

Northerner said:


> They've changed a lot since their early days!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCpxSzacbyc



Not going to lie Alan, I'm a little worried!!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2011)

teapot8910 said:


> Not going to lie Alan, I'm a little worried!!!



Hehe! A song from my student days, long before you were born! They were a bit like the JLS of their day...

Not too sorry to see Russell go and I think he has had a thoroughly good time, which is great


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 20, 2011)

Holly had tweeted earlier today that everyone should watch the results show tonight. When Robbie and Anita were safe, we thought they might go. But thankfully the right result.

Whoever goes from now on will be leaving dancers to carry on.

Didn't really like Wembley much and am pleased they'll be back in the studio until the final.

Rob


----------



## katetoxo (Nov 21, 2011)

strictly will be duller now Russell's not around  loved his canon tricks!!! he stole the show lol he enjoyed it a lot could tell.... don't think he's too sad about leaving he saw in the stars it wos his time to go xx ha 
who is everyone's favourite couple/s?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 21, 2011)

katetoxo said:


> strictly will be duller now Russell's not around  loved his canon tricks!!! he stole the show lol he enjoyed it a lot could tell.... don't think he's too sad about leaving he saw in the stars it wos his time to go xx ha
> who is everyone's favourite couple/s?



I'd like to see Alex and James win it


----------



## katetoxo (Nov 21, 2011)

alex and james are very good  the thing with alex is she improves every week and you can sort of see them progress and stuff


----------



## RSVP (Nov 21, 2011)

It would appear (according to ITT) that Brendan (rentapro) is dancing again on Saturday. 
Robin has an infection in his foot and is on total rest for at least 2 days whilst swelling reduces and antib's start to work.

Don't know how Anita will cope with that. It will be interesting. 

And then there will be the sympathy vote. Could see one of the "better" dances leave.......


Hope I'm wrong with the above though  


Sarah


----------



## katetoxo (Nov 22, 2011)

i hope robin gets well soon - he's really good dancer  Anita and Robin are very very good but i think they might go soon  there are so many good couples this year you don't know who's gonna win and go next...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2011)

katetoxo said:


> i hope robin gets well soon - he's really good dancer  Anita and Robin are very very good but i think they might go soon  there are so many good couples this year you don't know who's gonna win and go next...



I definitely think Anita will be next to go because I don't think she'll cope as well as Holly did dancing with Brendan and having to get used to him this week.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 26, 2011)

Well. What can I say. That lazy left foot stood in the way of a 40. Harry must be gutted. Not.

THoroughly enjoyed the whole show. Much better than last week. A few low scores and Chelsee was a bit over marked considering she was dancing about 5 yards from Pasha (what is that all about ? ). Anyone else would have scored 7s and 8s. But Len muttered about her becuase she didn't understand what he said and he felt guilty so gave her a 9.
Possibly.

And the swingathon. Wow. I might be a bit excited still. Can we have another series straight after please ? 

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2011)

Harry definitely pulled it out of the bag. I really enjoyed Alex and James's Charleston too, and Chelsee, Anita will probably go next, with her and Robbie in bottom 2.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 26, 2011)

We watched back the Ola/Robbie routine (watched on delay) and saw what they were laughing about during the scores.

Robbie has placed his hand a bit higher than Ola's waist and she had to pull his hand back down to her waist. Looks like they're taking over from Russel and Flav.

I don't want to guess the bottom 2. It could be between Robbie, Anita, Alex or Holly. They're all entertaining but someone's gotta go.

Rob


----------



## margie (Nov 26, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> And the swingathon. Wow. I might be a bit excited still. Can we have another series straight after please ?



You do have the Christmas special to look forward to.....


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2011)

I knew there was something missing tonight - Flavia!


----------



## margie (Nov 26, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I knew there was something missing tonight - Flavia!



Maybe she'll turn up in the results show tomorrow!!

I missed Anita and Brendan but saw the others. The swingathon was quite good though I thought that Alex and James stayed too long. Jason seemed to get off to a poor start in it but improved as it went on.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 26, 2011)

margie said:


> You do have the Christmas special to look forward to.....


 
That's true Margie. Thanks for the reminder 

Most of the other dancers were up on the mezzanine so there must be a pro dance tomorrow. Vincent was being lifted up by Brendan and James, which means Flavia won't be far away.

Rob


----------



## trophywench (Nov 26, 2011)

Thing is, not sure Chelsee could actually have done the 'A frame' because of basically being so short and having such little legs.  Plus she does give the impression of being err, top-heavy.  Think the danger would have been her boobs hitting him in his waistband ....

Robbie to go, please.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2011)

Interesting that Anita and Holly are in the bottom 2 - I think Anita might actually survive as it seems people just haven't taken to Holly.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 27, 2011)

Ah shame, I think it was the correct result, but still a shame.  She loved it so much.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 27, 2011)

I think Anita was just too safe and slow in her dance with Brendan. She coped better and was more precise but not exciting enough.

But I agree that Holly seems a bit aloof. Artem needs to sell her a bit better.

The prize is Harry's IMO unless someone (Chelsee) can steal it in the meantime.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice to see Alex through for another week  Anita had a good run I think


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 27, 2011)

Was surprised that Robin is housebound after a week on a/b's and resting.

Must have been one hell of an infection. Do you think they'll have checked his BGs just in case ? 

Rob


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 28, 2011)

Will miss Anita , a very nice lady and totally amazing


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2011)

Some really excellent performances tonight - Holly and Artem were brilliant! Not usually Holly's greatest fan but she really excelled tonight.


----------



## Newtothis (Dec 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Some really excellent performances tonight - Holly and Artem were brilliant! Not usually Holly's greatest fan but she really excelled tonight.



I want Robbie to win this; not because he is a brilliant dancer but because he is really enjoying this; although I can see Harry winning...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> I want Robbie to win this; not because he is a brilliant dancer but because he is really enjoying this; although I can see Harry winning...



I think it's wide open now - such great performances from Jason and Chelsee too!  I suspect Robbie will go tomorrow.


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow.

I predict Robbie and Alex in bottom two but not going beyond that.

I think Robbie needs to go. He isn't up to the standard of the others and it would be a shame for another couple to go out instead. 

Rob


----------



## trophywench (Dec 3, 2011)

Fabulous show.

What Robster said, ditto.


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 3, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Fabulous show.
> 
> What Robster said, ditto.


 
THank you. Shall we dance ?

slow, slow, quick, quick, slow. slow, slow, trip, ouch ! 

Sorry. Got my heel caught in the hem of my frock. 

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> THank you. Shall we dance ?
> 
> slow, slow, quick, quick, slow. slow, slow, trip, ouch !
> 
> ...



Don't worry Rob, you covered it up very well


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 3, 2011)

Tank you Alan. It was my heel turns that let me down.

Not sure if anyone's watching ITT in the week, but the pro challenge is well underway. They're havign to do as many botafogos in 30 seconds as possible for a new world record.

Very exciting.

Rob


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 3, 2011)

i reckon Alex will go this week .


----------



## caffeine_demon (Dec 3, 2011)

Great show tonight - strictly just goes from strength to strength!

highlight for me was Jason's american smooth - really thought it was gonna get some more 10s!


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 3, 2011)

I think for me it was Holly and Artem. That flamenco stomping was spot on and she stayed in character all through. It was really fiery.

They were all good though. Even Robbie wasn't bad, but doesn't have the precision of the others.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2011)

Blimey! Looks like Jason didn't get the votes  I suppose a lot will depend on who joins him in the bottom 2 - Robbie has a lot of popular support, as does Ola. I sometimes get the impression people aren't so keen on Kristina for some reason.

Great to see Alex and Chelsee through!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2011)

Ah well, Robbie had a good run


----------



## Hazel (Dec 4, 2011)

Right result - a double eviction next week!   Looking forward to seni and Final.

It just gets better and better


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Right result - a double eviction next week! Looking forward to seni and Final.
> 
> It just gets better and better


 
Agreed. Robbie's been very entertaining and has improved a lot but can't quite match the others. It's the serious business from now on. 2 dances next week too. I'm a bit too excited for my own good. Even I feel unsettled by it 

Looking forward to ITT tomorrow. A must watch.

Rob


----------



## Newtothis (Dec 4, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Agreed. Robbie's been very entertaining and has improved a lot but can't quite match the others. It's the serious business from now on. 2 dances next week too. I'm a bit too excited for my own good. Even I feel unsettled by it
> 
> Looking forward to ITT tomorrow. A must watch.
> 
> Rob



Gutted gutted gutted...I love Robbie; predictions are:-

1. Harry
2. Chelsea
3. Alex
4. Jason
5. Holly

With Dougie winning _I'm a Celebrity Get me Out of Here_; his bandmate Harry will win...all the McFly fans voting....


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 4, 2011)

sad to see Robbie go , Harry will win with Alex the next to go .


----------



## Newtothis (Dec 4, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Blimey! Looks like Jason didn't get the votes  I suppose a lot will depend on who joins him in the bottom 2 - Robbie has a lot of popular support, as does Ola. I sometimes get the impression people aren't so keen on Kristina for some reason.
> 
> Great to see Alex and Chelsee through!



I always think the one up against the one who got the least votes is a red herring...as it isn't a judge's vote it doesn't really matter in what order votes came in - last is last etc...


----------



## margie (Dec 4, 2011)

Christina looked devastated to be in the bottom two. I suspect that people thought that Jason was safe and hadn't picked up the phone. Harry and Alex's fans would have picked up the phone by virtue of where they were on the leader board.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Dec 4, 2011)

Was gobsmacked to see jason in the bottom 2! right result to see Robbie out, although he had improved such a lot!


----------



## cazscot (Dec 4, 2011)

I got a shock to see Jason in the bottom two - really wasn't expecting that.  I would really like him to win but think Harry will win and Chelsee will be 2nd.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2011)

cazscot said:


> I got a shock to see Jason in the bottom two - really wasn't expecting that.  I would really like him to win but think Harry will win and Chelsee will be 2nd.



It was a surprise - I would have expected to see either Alex or Holly there with Robbie! Interesting, given that right at the start Jason seemed to be the absolute front runner, but some of the others havedefinitely equalled if not surpassed him since. 

I absolutely loved Chelsee's jive - so much energy and pure joy!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 10, 2011)

Now then, should I continue watching Strictly, or should I switch over to watch Justin Bieber? 

I think we all know the answer to that! 

All brilliant so far!


----------



## margie (Dec 10, 2011)

The Famous Five sketch was a bit weird.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 10, 2011)

margie said:


> The Famous Five sketch was a bit weird.



Indeed! I would have preferred to see a dance by the professionals 

It's looking like Chelsee and Harry as the final two - hard to say if Jason will get through as Alex is very popular, but I think Holly blew it with her Charleston, didn't think it was up there with the others.


----------



## margie (Dec 10, 2011)

Kristina threw everything at that Argentine Tango. There were a few dances were you could see everything hadn't gone quite to plan. Holly didn't look comfortable in the Charleston but then I don't think the music or outfit helped.

At least if Jason does leave he had the pleasure of getting a 40.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 10, 2011)

Craig reminds me of the Shakespeare I studied at school, 'Yet herein will I imitate the Sun, who doth permit the base, contagious clouds to smother up his beauty from the world, that, when he please again to be himself, being wanted may be more wondered at by breaking through the foul and ugly mists of vapours that did seem to strangle him' (Henry IV, part 1)


----------



## Hazel (Dec 10, 2011)

omg - what a show tonight.    can the final be any better

I would love to see Artem go through as his routines are so very inventive, but I doubt they'll make it.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 10, 2011)

Hazel said:


> omg - what a show tonight.    can the final be any better
> 
> I would love to see Artem go through as his routines are so very inventive, but I doubt they'll make it.



I think this was probably the best semi-final ever, so much talent amongst the final 5, it will be a shame to see any of them leave.


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hazel said:


> omg - what a show tonight. can the final be any better
> 
> I would love to see Artem go through as his routines are so very inventive, but I doubt they'll make it.


 
Agree about Artem. He is pure talent. Loved Harry's dances. Class. I thought Chelsee looked a bit lost in the Arg tango after her heel got caught but the judges obviously didn't mind.

Also agree that Holly wasn't really entirely there in the charleston. I think she'll be joining Alex on the bus home. 

But definitely Harry to win. Much as Chelsee is brilliant, she tends to hold back on some dances, which isn't enough for the final.

Rob


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 10, 2011)

ps. I enjoyed the famous five sketch. Like the dancing, all a matter of taste! 

Rob


----------



## trophywench (Dec 10, 2011)

Well you an me has clearly both got taste then cos I did too Rob.

I want Chelsee, Harry and Jason in the final, please.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 10, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Well you an me has clearly both got taste then cos I did too Rob.
> 
> I want Chelsee, Harry and Jason in the final, please.



It will definitely be a shock for someone if you're not right in your prediction!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 10, 2011)

I just hope the Final is not an anti climax - such class this year.   Can it be bettered next year.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 10, 2011)

Biggest 'fail' in a final was Colin Jackson and (I think) Erin when they did a dreadful show dance. Can't see any of the current crop going so wrong, so I think it will be a good one!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Dec 11, 2011)

oh - that paso... 

thought harry should have got a 40 too!


----------



## cazscot (Dec 11, 2011)

Chelsee and Harry through so far - not really a surprise there .  Hoping Jason makes it though but think him and Holly will be the ones to go.


----------



## cazscot (Dec 11, 2011)

Yay glad Jason got through  (although I now have "too many broken hearts" going through my head) ...  My predictions are Harry, Chelsee then Jason


----------



## margie (Dec 11, 2011)

I thought that Alex came over really well when she thanked James.

Holly looked to be wiping tears away  - the semi final is in some way the worst show to go out on.

It does seem unfair that Harry and Chelsee get a congratulations on getting to the final, plus a little chat and Jason does not.


----------



## vince13 (Dec 11, 2011)

I think the right ones went through and felt Alex was almost relieved she didn't have to do all the dances next week as well as the Show Dance.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry Artem not through - but overall, I think the 3 best couples are through.

The Final showdance can make or break it - this is where the professionals will come into their own.

Looking forward to next week - I go in with no preferred couple - just lookig forward to an incredible show.

Been a brilliant season


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Sorry Artem not through - but overall, I think the 3 best couples are through.
> 
> The Final showdance can make or break it - this is where the professionals will come into their own.
> 
> ...



I agree, no real favourite for me either as they are all so good. I always think that Christina wants it too much though so might ask too much of Jason. Impossible to call the winner! Best series of the lot!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 11, 2011)

He looked a bit knackered last night didn't he?  LOL

But - he started off looking like the middle aged bloke he now is.  Except now, he's lost flab and looks damn fit !

The correct three are through.  I don't mind who wins but TBH I'd prefer Harry to, because I think it's exceedingly difficult to 'lead' a professional, and he's been doing that for absolutely weeks - very impressed with him.

I think Chelsee is good - don't get me wrong but have the feeling if you stuck them all down in the middle of a Latin or a Ballroom dance (a normal Saturday night in the Tower ballroom just playing whatever tune, rather than the ones they've learned the tricky bits to LOL) she wouldn't be able to do it "freehand", whereas I reckon Harry - and Jason could!


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 11, 2011)

Have just finished watching it (had guests so had to wave them off before watching ) and agree with all. 

Def the best 3, although would have been nice to see what Artem came up with. Agree that Jason is gonna struggle against the youth of the other two. And agree that Harry has more of a dancer's mindset than Chelsee, but she does seem to pick it up quickly and can do all the 'armography' and shaping well. As can Harry.

I hope Harry wins but don't mind if Chelsee stealing it, if she does better on the night.

I doubt I'll be pickling any walnuts though. 

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2011)

Chelsee's jive is stunning - agree with Craig, joyful!  Don't agree with his 9 though!


----------



## margie (Dec 17, 2011)

Not keen on the opening dance with the chariots...

I think those three dances were the Judges' choices. 
The choice of course can make a big difference to who gets the votes. Is anyone else getting a bit of break up on the pictures ?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2011)

margie said:


> Not keen on the opening dance with the chariots...
> 
> I think those three dances were the Judges' choices.
> The choice of course can make a big difference to who gets the votes. Is anyone else getting a bit of break up on the pictures ?



Yes, I'm getting the odd loss of sound and brief picture loss - must be the weather 

Can't pick between them!  Thought there was too much throwing around in Harry's dance and Chelsee was a bit hesitant at times in the show dances


----------



## margie (Dec 17, 2011)

There were two many lifts really in Chelsee's show dance - they were hard to get in and out of - but all kudos to her for trying them.

Jason's dance was my idea of a showance - though I'm not convinced it deserved a 40 as there seemed a few timing and synch issues. Though I guess after the marks to Harry they had no were else to go.

Chelsee is so sweet  - she still really doesn't seem to believe she is as good as she is.


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 17, 2011)

Harry's showdance could have done with a bit more variety to show some other steps but it was brilliant.

Jason's was a better mix but, as you say, some timing issues.

Chelsee's was too lifty for me but they were all clever. 

It's down to popularity now. Don't think I can say who should go, although I still want Harry to win. He's just so precise and natural.

Having to watch BBC2 while they do the voting. Harrumph. 

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2011)

Interesting that Jason ended up top of the leaderboard!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Dec 17, 2011)

couldn't see where craig could drop a mark for chelsee's jive - the timing she showed was stunning!

And - I'm a little surprised jason's first dance got two 10's, but his show dance was great, and it was quite refreshing to see one based on a quickstep!

just can't pick who's gonna go!


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 17, 2011)

Makes you wonder if the scores are contrived to even out the pulic vote so it doesn't become too predictable.

I can't see it going against the odds but you just can't tell.

The likely one to go is Jason with Harry winning.

Anyone think it'll be different ?

Rob


----------



## Hazel (Dec 17, 2011)

I would not like to call it - but Jason's showdance was the dance of the series for me


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2011)

I half-expected that, can't see Chelsee beating Harry now, although personally I like Chelsee more (well, she is from the North, even if it is from the wrong side of the Pennines! )


----------



## cazscot (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow harry's argentine tango was amazing!  And Chelsee's quickstep was also fantastic - too close to call.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2011)

Liked the group dance!


----------



## margie (Dec 17, 2011)

Whatever happens Chelsee has done really well - she wasn't well known at the start and didn't have a large fan base to call on.

She seems to have had a ball (pardon the pun). Harry seems to be taking it more seriously.


----------



## margie (Dec 17, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Liked the group dance!



I thought Nancy was never going to put her feet on the ground.


----------



## margie (Dec 17, 2011)

Congratulations to Harry and Aliona - is that the first Strictly floor invasion ?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2011)

Well done Harry and Aliona! Brilliant final!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2011)

margie said:


> Whatever happens Chelsee has done really well - she wasn't well known at the start and didn't have a large fan base to call on.
> 
> She seems to have had a ball (pardon the pun). Harry seems to be taking it more seriously.



I think I've thought that most of the way through - Chelsee has never really believed she's that good, yet really seemed to have lots of fun. Nice to see Audley looking after her in the mel?e at the end 

Wonder if they will ever top this series?


----------



## Hazel (Dec 17, 2011)

Pleased for Aliona, as she was runner last year with Matt (?) Baker

Great series


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 17, 2011)

Amazing. There'll be a hole in every evening until next series starts.

Really happy that Harry won. But wasn't sure if he would. 

The pitch invasion was a bit of a surprise. They just came Mcflying on ! 

It always saddens me that most of them probably won't dance again, at least not more than a quick foxtrot at a wedding. I'd want to go on and on.

McFly should have released a christmas single. It could be their year 

Rob


----------



## cazscot (Dec 17, 2011)

I thought it was fantastic, everyone was great. I have nothing to compare it too as this is the first full series I have watched (thanks for getting me addicted Hazel). What will I do with my Saturday nights now ...


----------



## KateR (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm bereft already. It was a truly great series.


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 17, 2011)

They should open a counselling phone line. To give us back our lives one step at a time. 

At least the christmas schedule will break up the routine a bit. We've got about a million hours of recorded stuff to watch on the sky box so I don't think we'll struggle for something to watch.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2011)

There's always the Christmas special!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 17, 2011)

Well I thought it was all perfectly correct in terms of who won; just sad it couldn't be 3 way all the way through.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 17, 2011)

Congrats too to Zoe Ball, who handled ITT very well


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Congrats too to Zoe Ball, who handled ITT very well


 
Well said Hazel. She has made it her own and those were genuine tears yesterday. 

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Well I thought it was all perfectly correct in terms of who won; just sad it couldn't be 3 way all the way through.



Yes, it's a real shame that Jason learned a new dance but didn't get to perform it, as well as his favourite dance


----------



## vince13 (Dec 18, 2011)

Brucie was still as awful - he can't do anything if he's not reading it from an autocue and those "jokes"  YUK  

But I agreed with the result although Chelsee was a very worthy runner-up in my opinion.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2011)

vince13 said:


> Brucie was still as awful - he can't do anything if he's not reading it from an autocue and those "jokes"  YUK
> 
> But I agreed with the result although Chelsee was a very worthy runner-up in my opinion.



I think Brucie was struggling towards the end - he doesn't normally do the later show (i.e. what is screened on Sunday as the 'live' results show), so it was an extra stint for him last night. Still, he doesn't do badly for his age. What was really starting to bug me as the series wore on was that every time a couple got a standing ovation he would say 'look at this', 'and again', 'look, this is all for you' - I know he meant it well, but it got a bit too predictable and wearing week after week! 

I wonder who would take his place? Any ideas? Any all-round entertainers currently in their 60s that might last a few seasons?


----------



## Hazel (Dec 18, 2011)

Anton!  I think he'd be great


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Anton!  I think he'd be great



I agree! But I'm sure there would be lots of complaints of nepotism, him being Brucie's love-child!


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 18, 2011)

I think Anton was put forward as a replecement before but either he declined or they didn't want him. Then they decided Bruce would do the saturday and Claud and Tess the sunday. Which generally works smoother.

There must be a former contestant who could do a good job of it. 

Rob


----------



## RSVP (Dec 18, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I wonder who would take his place? Any ideas? Any all-round entertainers currently in their 60s that might last a few seasons?




Anton & Rob Brydon that way they could do alternate weeks & we'd never notice that Bruce had gone   

The 3 of them sat together a few years back was rather weird to see lol


Sarah


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2011)

RSVP said:


> Anton & Rob Brydon that way they could do alternate weeks & we'd never notice that Bruce had gone
> 
> The 3 of them sat together a few years back was rather weird to see lol
> 
> ...



You could add Ben Miller to the group!


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 18, 2011)

Ben Miller and Rob Brydon were on QI a while back and in the same way, it was quite spooky.

Maybe there's a machine somewere churning them out. 

Rob


----------

